# Superliner Bedroom: Passengers at different stops



## Mark (May 3, 2018)

Hi,

I tried calling Amtrak with my question but could not get through.

I was wondering if it is possible to book a superliner bedroom for 2 and have one passenger get on at one stop, and the other get on at a later stop.

Has anyone ever done this? How should the room be reserved?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## the_traveler (May 3, 2018)

Yes, it is possible.

What you do is book the room for the passenger going the longest distance (say Chiicago to Flagstaff). Then book an OPEN SLEEPER ticket for the second passenger (say Galesburg to Flagstaff) and associate it with your reservation. This will assure the lowest bucket is charged for their ticket, not the current bucket!


----------



## cpotisch (May 3, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Yes, it is possible.
> 
> What you do is book the room for the passenger going the longest distance (say Chiicago to Flagstaff). Then book an OPEN SLEEPER ticket for the second passenger (say Galesburg to Flagstaff) and associate it with your reservation. This will assure for their ticket, not the current bucket!


What's an open sleeper ticket?


----------



## Ryan (May 3, 2018)

Yes, the Open Sleeper for the passenger riding the shorter distance is the way to go here.

The open sleeper ticket will always just be railfare (no buckets involved).


----------



## Mark (May 3, 2018)

Is there any way to book an open sleeper online or do I need to call in?


----------



## Ryan (May 3, 2018)

You’re going to need to call for that one.


----------



## CAMISSY55 (May 3, 2018)

I don't know if it is always the case, but late last year when I a friend joined me using an Open Sleeper ticket, the ticket had to be picked up at the station. I can't remember the reason why.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 3, 2018)

CAMISSY55 said:


> I don't know if it is always the case, but late last year when I a friend joined me using an Open Sleeper ticket, the ticket had to be picked up at the station. I can't remember the reason why.


Yes, it has to be picked up at a station. It’s an old fashioned ticket, not an eTicket.

With the numerous stations losing their ticket agents this will a problem for many.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 3, 2018)

Has to be an open ticket unless like I have done with a granddaughter, who got off at one stop earlier than myself, cost was the same, so I just told the SCA and the Conductor who had no issues, they just made a note of the different stops, 30 miles apart.


----------



## the_traveler (May 3, 2018)

If you just buy a regular coach ticket for the 2nd passenger, there is a possibility that they may end up paying more they can not go into the sleeper (coach passengers can not go into sleepers) and their meals will NOT be included!


----------



## Ryan (May 3, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> CAMISSY55 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if it is always the case, but late last year when I a friend joined me using an Open Sleeper ticket, the ticket had to be picked up at the station. I can't remember the reason why.
> ...


They can also be gotten from the vending machines - not sure how many of them are out there at unstaffed stations.


----------



## jebr (May 3, 2018)

I think Amtrak will mail out open sleeper tickets if the boarding is at an unstaffed station without a QuikTrak machine (and perhaps even if you're boarding at an unstaffed station that has a QuikTrak machine.) I remember getting them mailed out at one point, but I don't recall if it was for a boarding at SPL (which is unstaffed and doesn't have a QuikTrak machine) or SCD (where it's still unstaffed, but there is a QuikTrak machine.)

Of course, this assumes that there's adequate time to mail out the tickets (there's a 9 day lead time required.) But Amtrak still has the ability to mail out tickets that can't be issued via eTicket for this reason (I did a mock itinerary along the Atlantic City line which requires paper tickets still, and from an unstaffed station they'll mail out the tickets.)


----------



## WindyCityTexan (May 9, 2018)

Call Amtrak directly. It may not have to be a physical "open" ticket.

Last August I found out a friend was on the CZ with me from CHI to LNK for the Eclipse. I was in a Roomette, she was in Coach.

We called Amtrak and had her added to my Roomette, and she got a $60 refund AND a steak dinner!


----------



## the_traveler (May 9, 2018)

Apparently it was converted to an open sleeper ticket. Otherwise there would be no refund or included meal for someone in coach.


----------



## jebr (May 9, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Apparently it was converted to an open sleeper ticket. Otherwise there would be no refund or included meal for someone in coach.


Unless it was just a straight add to the ticket itself (so they were both directly listed on the roomette ticket.) The only reasons for an open sleeper ticket are if there's different origin or destination points or if you're adding someone and the system will charge you a higher bucket on the roomette for adding the person. Otherwise it's easier to modify the ticket to add the second person.


----------



## cpotisch (May 11, 2018)

What actually is an open sleeper ticket, though? I'm almost there, but just a little confused...


----------



## the_traveler (May 11, 2018)

An open sleeper ticket is basically just the rail fare at the lowest bucket.

If you get a coach ticket and it is selling at say the highest bucket, you pay high bucket. However, when you buy a room it is made up of 1) the rail fare at the low bucket and 2) one accommodation charge. Since someone else has already paid the accommodation charge, the second passenger only has to pay the rail fare. If say high bucket is $127 and it is now selling for $127, normally that’s what a coach ticket would cost.

However, you would not get included meals or even technically be allowed to enter the sleeping car. But if you get an open sleeper ticket and associate it with a reservation, you get the included meals PLUS you can enter the sleeping car PLUS you only pay low bucket (say $86)!


----------



## KmH (May 11, 2018)

Someone else has already paid the sleeper accommodation charge so there is an OPEN seat (rail fare) in the SLEEPER.


----------



## cpotisch (May 11, 2018)

T'ank you very much.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 17, 2018)

Open sleeper ticket still must be a paper "value" ticket, not an eTicket. Just had one done in April.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 29, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> Open sleeper ticket still must be a paper "value" ticket, not an eTicket. Just had one done in April.


I am surprised with the e-Ticketing and scanners Conductors use to review pax roster the open sleeper cannot be noted in those records.


----------

